# Duck Decoys



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Has anyone seen or used those snap on feet sold on E-bay? They are used to turn floaters into field decoys. I'm not a duck hunter, I just bought 6 mallards floaters, I thought I would add them to my spread , because I have been seeing alot of ducks fly over my goose fields.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

You dont need duck decoys in the field to kill geese. If your having lots of ducks fly over your spread. You should be able to get them into the goose decoys with some calling, if that doesnt work just buy a spinner or two and the duck will give you a good look.


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

If your serious about shooting ducks in a field get a spinner. Its been my personal experience that ducks don't respond to calling in a field situation the way they do on water. They really key in that flash of the spinner. If you ever get a chance to watch some mallards feeding in a field the the thing that catches your eye is there wings when they hop around...


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

i'm already working on the MOJO. Just wanted the extra attraction. My main drawback on the spinner is the fact I have to turn it off when the Geese come. I have enough to do without running a remote


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

We set our spinners right behind a corner of the blind so when geese are coming all you have to do is reach up and flip the switch off or we just take them down once the geese start flying which is most of the time after the ducks have flew...ducks also respond to flaggin very well


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

never tried to flag the ducks. where I hunt I wouldn't have time to reach up and turn one off, and it seems like the ducks are flying all the time. I would have to have a remote.


----------



## markbrower (Mar 4, 2009)

not that hard to hit a button is it?


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

> We set our spinners right behind a corner of the blind so when geese are coming all you have to do is reach up and flip the switch off or we just take them down once the geese start flying which is most of the time after the ducks have flew...ducks also respond to flaggin very well


X2


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

where we hunt we have very limited visability. We can't see the birds coming for a mile. If I get out of my blind to hit a button(not knowing how high up it would be) I will scare the birds because they will be too close. So to answer your question, yes it is that hard to hit a button, unless the button is in my pocket. And no I can't get a different field with more visability, because land is very hard to get here. Over populated with hunters, abs small towns. So if that is the best answer you can offer, please don't answer


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

With that being said all my mojos are on remotes. But in my opinion sometimes by the time I find my remote on my lanyard and hit the button my remote. I could have just as fast reached up from my blind and hit the button on the decoy it self. The only plus with a remote is you can get the decoy away from the blinds to help draw attention from the blinds. Or if your hunting water and the decoy is 30 yards away.


----------



## HerbanHunter (Jul 18, 2009)

I use the Hypnotizer spinning wing decoy with 30 yards of speaker wire ran back to the blind with an on/off switch hooked to the battery at the blind, you can also hook up multiple Hypnotizer spinners to one large battery. The on/off switch is easy to operate. Check them out at my website, HerbanHunter


----------



## markbrower (Mar 4, 2009)

Kelly Hannan said:


> where we hunt we have very limited visability. We can't see the birds coming for a mile. If I get out of my blind to hit a button(not knowing how high up it would be) I will scare the birds because they will be too close. So to answer your question, yes it is that hard to hit a button, unless the button is in my pocket. And no I can't get a different field with more visability, because land is very hard to get here. Over populated with hunters, abs small towns. So if that is the best answer you can offer, please don't answer


as has already been stated put it close enough so you can reach up and shut it off. geese are big and slow relativly speaking so you should have enough time to reach up and hit a switch. If you want to have it somewhere other than right next to your blind, you are gonna have to get a remote. One more thing on your "to do" list as birds come in. If you are already overwhelmed, have someone else run the remote.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

overwhelmed defiantely, and usually alone. Someone else hard wired a remote switch, that sounds like a winner to me


----------

